# Kritische Lücke in PDF-Render-Bibliothek libpoppler



## Newsfeed (9 Juli 2008)

Die Lücke soll das Einschleusen von Code mittels präparierter PDF-Dateien ermöglichen. Die Bibliothek wird unter anderem von den PDF-Viewern Evince, ePDFView und Okular genutzt.

Weiterlesen...


----------

